# Took these this morning...



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

On the roof of the garage?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *On the roof of the garage? *


No, actually took the car out for a nice drive this morning.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> No, actually took the car out for a nice drive this morning.  *


Good for you. NY is beautiful this time of the year.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *Good for you. NY is beautiful this time of the year. *


Leaves are just starting to turn... I think next weekend will be about prime. Definitely will be doing a nice scenic drive when that happens. :thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Why your emblem really looks good :dunno: 


Maybe you could take a picture of your tire cap next


----------

